# Opinions on Barenboim's early 90's Bayreuth Ring?



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Any thoughts on this cycle? Couldn't find a thread specifically about it. I'm concerned with it more as a CD option than DVD.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't count with me. I like the sound and the conducting (much better by Barenboim than many of his Wagner performances for Teldec), but the cast except Jerusalem and Tomlimson is a big no for me.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Granate said:


> Don't count with me. I like the sound and the conducting (much better by Barenboim than many of his Wagner performances for Teldec), but the cast except Jerusalem and Tomlimson is a big no for me.


Although I agree, Wotan and Siegfried are roles that are often problematic on other recordings, which is why I've kept this cycle on the shelf.

If you can buy the operas separately, buy the Siegfried. The rest is less essential.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think it's the greatest of modern Ring recordings. I would put it above the Boehm and Solti sets and go so far as to say that it is only bettered by the Keilberth 1953 and 1955 live Bayreuth recordings. The sound is very good and the conducting is glorious, the Ring is one of those pieces where if the conducting works as a unified whole across the cycle you can forgive the shortcomings of the singers. There are quite a few other Ring recordings (mainly 50s Bayreuth) that have better casts, but most of them cause their singers to swim in the dull waters of only competent musical direction. That said, the singers give their best under Barenboim. I used to have a different recording of Anne Evans singing the Immolation scene and I really didn't like it, but she's a different beast here.

N.


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

In this guide to audio recordings of the Ring, Tanner concludes that this Barenboim recording and the Keliberth cycle from 1955 on Testament are the top choices. I just happen to agree.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> I think it's the greatest of modern Ring recordings. I would put it above the Boehm and Solti sets and go so far as to say that it is only bettered by the Keilberth 1953 and 1955 live Bayreuth recordings. The sound is very good and the conducting is glorious, the Ring is one of those pieces where if the conducting works as a unified whole across the cycle you can forgive the shortcomings of the singers. There are quite a few other Ring recordings (mainly 50s Bayreuth) that have better casts, but most of them cause their singers to swim in the dull waters of only competent musical direction. That said, the singers give their best under Barenboim. I used to have a different recording of Anne Evans singing the Immolation scene and I really didn't like it, but she's a different beast here.
> 
> N.


I have it and like it, but I think I still like the Sawallisch Ring with Behrens better, and then perhaps best of all like the Goodall Ring.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

WildThing said:


> In this guide to audio recordings of the Ring, Tanner concludes that this Barenboim recording and the Keliberth cycle from 1955 on Testament are the top choices. I just happen to agree.


I'd agree, but it's the second 1955 cycle with Moedl that I like.

N.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I agree with The Conte and WildThing: it is my favorite of "modern" Rings and one of my favorites overall.

I find Barenboim's conducting to be exceptionally organic, every phrase seems to grow out of what came before, which I consider to be of particular importance for the Ring. It is fluid, beautifully musical, and well-balanced.

I also agree that John Tomlinson and Siegfried Jerusalem are the standout performers, and they help make _Das Rheingold_ and _Siegfried_ my favorite performances of the cycle.

The only full cycles I rate above this are the 1953 Keilberth and the the 1957 and 1958 Knappertsbusch. The next ones on my list are 2013 Proms also under Barenboim (not officially released, less well cast), the 80s studio Janowski set, and the 2008 Thielemann.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got it on DVD. Not so well acted as the Cherau Ring but probably with a better cast


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Wagner: 'Der Ring des Nibelungen' - Daniel Barenboim / John Tomlinson bonus feature (Interview) -


----------

